# The Same Question Everyone Else Asks...



## BuickBoy (Nov 5, 2007)

I currently own a Garmin nuvi 260 and am interested in a handheld for the woods. The water would be nice too so I can use it on the big lakes.

I would like great accuracy, or the best I can get, with a topo setup.

My required features:

Track/record my path to certain waypoints
Topo
Good battery life
Waterproof
SD (hopefully)
Under $250

Doesnt have to be color screen, dont care what size.


Edit:

Looks like I'll be spending more money... I love the looks and features of the Delorme... 

What would I need to map country roads ect? I'm kind of confused with all of the information on their site. I think I'd benefit most from the sd reader and card bundle, or even the base and an extra set of maps if need be for mapping country roads.

What do you guys think?


----------



## chutta (Dec 26, 2006)

I saw the DeLorme in action displayed on a laptop on a gps mapping venture with Great Lakes 4x4. The 3d look to everything set it apart, even though he was using an older handheld.
I think the package for under $400 is a good deal. 
You want color.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

The Delormes are waterproof, but the specs do not say they float.

The Garmin 72 and 76 series are waterproof and they float....not sure if the 60 series float.

Steve


----------



## vando45 (Feb 25, 2004)

I have this one, like it a lot. Small, powerful, and the high sensitivity receiver is great.

https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?cID=145&pID=8703

You can get it for under $250 on eBay.


----------

